# Problem mit Medion Akoya P8610



## Metbier (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
eine bekante von mir hat da ein Problem mit dem oben genanten Notebook. Ich weiß hier sind einige Spezialisten, vielleicht wist ihr ja rat ?!

Vista ist vorinstalliert, dass ist ja ganz nett; aber sie ist ein überzeugter Windows XP Fan. 
Sie würde sich sehr gerne Windows XP installieren, hat auch schon alles Mögliche versucht, aber Vista lässt sich einfach nicht von Notebook deinstallieren. 

Was kann sie tun, dass das Windows XP drauf kommt und sie auch ihre älteren Programme, die nur unter Windows XP laufen, zum laufen bringen kann??? 

Sie will sich auch demnächst das Windows 7 Professional kaufen und dort den XP Mode nutzen, dass geht natürlich „nur“ wenn sie das Problem mit dem „Notebook Akoya P8610“ hin bekommt! 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir bei diesem Problem jemand weiter helfen könnte und mir hilfreiche Tipps geben könnte wie wir das Vista deinstallieren können.

schon mal danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## midnight (28. Januar 2010)

Naja dainstallieren geht doch ziemlich einfach: Platte leeren und Ende. Musst nur vorher gucken obs passende Treiber für XP oder eben W7 gibt, sonst stehst du auf dem Schlauch.

so far


----------



## Metbier (28. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Naja dainstallieren geht doch ziemlich einfach: Platte leeren und Ende. Musst nur vorher gucken obs passende Treiber für XP oder eben W7 gibt, sonst stehst du auf dem Schlauch.
> 
> so far


 
Hi, 
sie hat die XP Treiber, aber leider auf ihrem eigenen Notebook keine Adminrechte um das Vista vom Lappi zu schmeissen. 

gruss


----------



## midnight (28. Januar 2010)

Da brauch man doch keine Adminrechte zu. DVD einlegen, formatieren und Ende, nix mit Rechten, völlig überbewertet.

so far


----------



## Metbier (28. Januar 2010)

Hatten wir ja versucht, aber Vista sitzt fest und will nicht runter.


----------



## pr0g (28. Januar 2010)

Wenn du mit einer Linux Boot-CD/USB Stick... bootest, müsstest du die Festplatte per fdisk formatieren können.


----------



## Metbier (28. Januar 2010)

Linux haben wir nicht, nur eine linux cd Kopie von 2004 ob das geht ?


----------



## midnight (28. Januar 2010)

Was soll denn daran nicht funktionieren? Hast du ne Fehlermeldung oder irgendwie sowas? Ein  Linux reicht, welches ist an sich egal.

so far


----------



## pr0g (28. Januar 2010)

Du könntest z.B Knoppix von der PCGH-DVD nehmen. Es funktioniert aber mit (fast) jedem Linux


----------



## Metbier (28. Januar 2010)

Alles klar, wir werden das testen. Dann melde ich mich wieder obs geklappt hat oder nicht.
Danke erst mal für eure hilfe...


----------

